# Got rubber tire's? Come on out to Larry's.



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Stock, 19turn, brussless, if its got rubber tire's on it, bring it to Larry's on Friday nights at 6:00 and race it. Sign in closes at 6:45. We also have a decent foam stock class and 12 scale and mini coopers.Bring them out, have some fun.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

You got a flyer? I'll post it on the DRCCC club's website and all your race results, points tallys if you like.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

where is Larrys??


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

sterling heights michigan, if you guys put together a flyer, heck i'll do it if all pertinent info and race results are sent to me, i'll publish all the info on drccc website.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to respond Tom, the wife works on the computer. I'll get with Larry this weekend and get one made up. Unless he's already got one.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Larry's is on Mound Road about two driveways north of 18 1/2 mile. On the east side of Mound. Theres a big sign out front with a Revo on it, and Larry's Performance R/C's.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I called Larry yesterday. He said he was working on a flyer. All I'm trying to do is help, provide a space to view the results, and spread the word out, even if i cannot personally participate (although I wish i could).


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Good showing for brushless rubber tire at Larrys. If you got 'em, bring them out Friday evening at Larrys. Brushless and LiPo - talk about Eeee Zeee and stress free!


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey Dish can you run one LiPo pack all day, or do you need two packs? And which one's are better?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You can just run one pack all day. Just put it on the charger once you are done marshaling.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Rich, you guys are going to make me switch. I'm getting old and lazy.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

You need to do something cause you are getting slow too!!!! See you at the track.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey DISH!!!! Since you went to a brushless system, how about handing over all of your "F" brushes? You wont be needing them anymore.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If anyone needs new F brushes, I have a lot I can sell.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

How much?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

$2.00 a pair + shipping, or pick up from Josh's. I'll be in G.R. on Saturday b/c Josh is having the BRL at his track this weekend. But, I'll be there the weekend after.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok DUB's it's on buddy!!!! Now if I can just get the other guys in our heat to cooperate, and move outside not inside I'll be right on you. The Patriots offensive line can't block like those guys.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey BIGG-K!! Since you are having such trouble working your way through trafic I make sure that I clear a path for you as I am lapping you!!!! So you might want to apply a snow plow to the front of your car and move people out of the way like Jeff Gordon does to Dale Jr.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello Rich!
Thanks for the pricing info, but I think that I am going to pass. I can get the same at Larry's.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok DUB's you got me Friday, but I learned two things. When you break a rear arm, dont forget to put the droop skrew back in the new one, and when you have a one way in the car dont slam on the brakes around the sweeper. Dabgummit!!!!


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

But you forgot one very last major thing!!!!! Check your rear view mirror as I am coming up so that you can get out of my way, as I have already lapped you.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Thats passed me, not lapped me. You've only lapped me when you pass me again. Which only happens if I crash or break.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigg-K, You need to get your eyes checked. I did pass you and Lapped you. Did you forget?


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes you did, when I crashed twice. All the other times we were on the same lap.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Barry you've got to be loving this.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG!!!! That is your best defence is that you know how to crash very well....Hey why don't you learn how to drive fast without crashing or is that not possible?


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Weeell, when your coming up on some one thats slows down in the sweeper, and you jam the breaks instead of taking then out you might just crash . Even the pro's crash gangster r/c jr.


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes! Pro's do crash, but when they crash they do it with some authority. You on the other hand look like a floppy chicken on some thin ice trying to stand up. We will see later this week if you can keep up...


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

It's on buddy!!!!!!


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Bring the big bad #3 all day, as I will eat him for lunch and spit him out.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

He'll be there for sure.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Just drive, bumper first!!!!!!


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

I can make it on this Friday. I have the car set up for Foam and I have brushless 10.5 and 13.5 motors and LiPo (hard case). Is there a class which this setup would fit in?


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

YES! We have all kinds of classes. Keep the foams on and run the 13.5/10.5 in the 19 turn class. We have it all!!!! See you at the track.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Are they running this year? The site has not been updated for a while  and I have not been over that way in a while. I should probably just call, eh.


Jason


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dabear95 said:


> Are they running this year? The site has not been updated for a while  and I have not been over that way in a while. I should probably just call, eh.
> 
> 
> Jason


yes they are running this year. friday was a good turn out, 2 heats of rubber TC, a heat of foam TC, WGT 10, stock 12h scale and a slash class.


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Good deal. The last time I was there they only ran foam. Is rubber a spec tire to keep things easier?

I could not afford to cut my foams down so I just trued them full size and ran them as long as I could.

Jason


----------



## level-4 (Feb 27, 2007)

i think the tire choice is open and the traction is pretty high.


----------

